
B-Ber: a framework for publications as websites, EPUBs, etc. - onemind
https://www.canopycanopycanopy.com/series/did_you_get_the_l/contents/working-on-our-thoughts
======
jrimbault
At the risk of appearing dense : what the fuck ? I click on the click I get a
bright pink page with barely 20 words telling me nothing ? Not one link in
sight or a paragraph of text ? Just an ocean of bright pink ?

~~~
pridkett
I missed a tiny arrow on the bottom. This led me to wonder why they felt the
need to break scrolling. Maybe it’s less obvious on other platforms.

~~~
jrimbault
Ok. I see it. On a 27 inch screen it is _very_ easy to miss. It is positively
_tiny_ and very far off any point of interest.

~~~
iudqnolq
On mobile it also has a tiny touch area and they don't support swipe.

------
burtonator
Constructive criticism but the UI on this site is really really confusing.
Took me two minutes to figure out that I have to use keyboard nav and that
there is one tiny button on the bottom right to go to the next page.

You don't want to invent completely new UI paradigms when the old ones work
well and users are accustomed to them.

------
tuukkah
TLDR: "a method and an application for producing publications in a variety of
formats—EPUB 3, Mobi/KF8, static website, PDF, and XML file, which can be
imported into InDesign for print layouts—from a single source that consists of
[Markdown] files and other assets."
[https://github.com/triplecanopy/b-ber](https://github.com/triplecanopy/b-ber)

~~~
52-6F-62
From the publishing industry: it sounds a little like it’s trying to overwrite
existing workflows. Many of the teams involved in producing a long-lived
publication have built their industry around said workflows.

Many of the teams that still work in print _start_ in print/InDesign.

A major problem that needs solved is parsing that format or a related export
format to a convertible raw data format that forgoes some of the noise that
can exist in old, reused InDesign and InCopy templates.

A streamlined workflow is very much needed in the industry, but with reduced
staffing levels and string-thin budgets you won’t have much success trying to
completely change their workflows—never mind flipping them end-over-end.

Print files are often designed first and the copy is often modified to fit the
design—at least where appropriate. Otherwise, InCopy is already XML that can
be dropped into print files or exported and walked to convert it to plain
HTML/ePUB/Markdown/whatever.

I can understand the motivation, but after years in publishing this might be
better suited to a digital-first pub than anybody who goes anywhere near
print. Those teams have enough overhead to manage! They want solutions, not
corrections, to their needs.

------
emayljames
One issue I see, is not having customisation for pages. This is standard on
book readers and I can't read books with a white background. Also find the
text size frustrating.

------
Iwan-Zotow
Markup language shall be called J-stin

------
ggm
Pandoc?

~~~
equalunique
I had the same thought. I suppose one main difference is this project's focus
on importability for Adobe InDesign.

